# How reliable is the new 1.8T?



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

I am looking at a 2014 Passat with this engine, how reliable have they been so far? Have there been any recalls or glaring problems? My current car is a 2012 Accord with the K24 thats been out since 2002 so reliability is pretty decent, not looking into getting something thats going to drain my wallet.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

new gen 1.8T is a very solid platform so far. nothing major, imo. there was a recall for specific engines for an issue with the cams but it was a manufacturing defect that effected a limited number of engines. if you're looking to buy new, then it should not be a concern to you.

only other issue is the well know carbon build up on the intake valves. this is something that all direct injection engines suffer with, but the 1.8T seems to be holding up just fine. do the recommended maintenance at the proper intervals and everything should be reliable.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Its a new engine, only been out since '14 but so far nothing major seems to be an issue. As mentioned earlier there was an issue with a batch of camshafts. You can key in the VIN to the Passat that you are looking at to see if it was effected. 

Some have reported issues with the rear main seal but doesn't seem too widespread.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

gregk24 said:


> I am looking at a 2014 Passat with this engine, how reliable have they been so far? Have there been any recalls or glaring problems? My current car is a 2012 Accord with the K24 thats been out since 2002 so reliability is pretty decent, not looking into getting something thats going to drain my wallet.


Outside of the camshafts, it's so far more reliable at the 2.0t motor. They're replacing turbochargers left and right. Just be aware, with a direct injection motor you'll need carbon cleanings every ~50k miles or so. Those can run somewhere in the neighborhood of $400-800 depending on the shop and method used.


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

My 2014 Jetta nearing 50k, not one check engine light. Reliable so far, yes...it has a whole lot of quirks that I find hard to live with, but not all are engine related. Only engine related things I have a big issue with are they are VERY noisy motors. I find this funny because people complain that the 2.5 is noisy....this 1.8t is far noisier to me. Other big issue is engine vibration at idle, especially with a/c on. Everyone is different though, you may not care about these things. Unfortunately I do, but I cant afford a luxury car, lol.


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

I forgot to mention, if it is an automatic, I would go rent one first for a few days and make sure you can live with the way the trans shifts. That is the major reason I can't stand driving this car. The thing shifts very harshly and sporatically and always wants to be in 6th gear by 35 mph....which means the car never has power unless you put it in sport or tiptronic mode. Its hard to explain. I feel like im just complaining but trust me, do major research before you get it if it is has the auto transmission.


----------



## eldaino12 (Jul 10, 2010)

I actually love the way the motor sounds....though I can't remember how 'loud' my 2.5 was, i feel like they are on even footing.

That vibration at idle is awful however, especially with the ac on, like you said. The worst part about it is how sporadic it is.....things will be smooth at the stoplight, then outta nowhere it feels like the engine is gasping for air and about to sputter out.


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

eldaino12 said:


> I actually love the way the motor sounds....though I can't remember how 'loud' my 2.5 was, i feel like they are on even footing.
> 
> That vibration at idle is awful however, especially with the ac on, like you said. The worst part about it is how sporadic it is.....things will be smooth at the stoplight, then outta nowhere it feels like the engine is gasping for air and about to sputter out.


Yes, I find that if the a/c is on already when I start the car, it vibrates more. If I have the fan setting to 0 when I start the car, then turn on the ac, the vibration is less. VERY strange.


----------



## wellshii19 (Aug 12, 2016)

50 k on the odo. I should have added a catch can since the beginning though. Checked the intake past the pcv point,sure enough there was a decent amount of oil. The rubber coupler seemed to catch a good amount,as I didnt see any on the piping past that point. Regardless, I am sure oil reached into the combustion chamber. No problems so far except gas mileage starting to drop a bit. Still good otherwise.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm at 32k and just had my timing chain gasket replaced under warranty because it was leaking oil.


----------



## Mr. Spade (Aug 17, 2016)

This is actually how I fell in love with the 1.8T Jetta. It was a random rental. I liked the 6AT but bought a 5MT. wish it was 6MT.

If you're concerned with early upshifts, save money and get a manual. It dropped gears easy enough


----------

